# July 9th scallop report.



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 10, 2016)

Got down to Keaton around 10:00 and got to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. With the falling tide this week the scallops were slow to show themselves, staying buried down on the grass. It took the 4 of us three hours today to get our limit.  But we did. Lots of fun swimming around today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 8 gallons iced down good. Then it was time to head home (hitting McDonald's on the way). And get to cleaning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Another fun day with my family and friends. Check this scallop out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. "...nice day for a white wedding...  "


----------



## creekrocket (Jul 10, 2016)

Have you ever tried cleaning them with a shop vac? Just wondering because I've tried cleaning them myself, and it was a nightmare... Always paid to have them cleaned...


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 11, 2016)

We use a shop vac all the time. It does a great job, way faster than not using one. We even have a "dedicated" shop vac we keep at camp that's used only for scallops.


----------



## creekrocket (Jul 11, 2016)

That's all I needed to hear.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 12, 2016)

We've never used the shop vac. We always clean them on the boat. But we have been without a trailer so.... Had to clean at the house. Not saying that the vac would not work, but I'm not cleaning it. Nor could I imagine forgetting to do it.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 12, 2016)

It only took the four of us about an hour to clean 8 gallons.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 13, 2016)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> We've never used the shop vac. We always clean them on the boat. But we have been without a trailer so.... Had to clean at the house. Not saying that the vac would not work, but I'm not cleaning it. Nor could I imagine forgetting to do it.


It's easy to clean. Just rinse with water. Don't forget to clean the hose, though. I "know" someone who did that once. I, I mean they, noticed it about 3-4 days later.


----------

